# FORECOURT Section???? Picture Section?



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

Any chance of a Forecourt section, so everyone can post picture of ther cars and list mods etc.

Ive spent hours searching for picture to see if I like certain things before buying them.

It would be nice to be able to spot certain topics.

i.e. OSIR Chin Spoiler / 19" New RS4's etc

people will then have the ability to see beofre they buy.

Just a thought.....

I LOVE THE FORUM by the way


----------

